# Erste Fliegen Rute



## Jens alias Carper (25. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin
Ich will mir ne Fliegenrute zulegen!Möglichst klein 2.10-2.30.Aftma2/3. Ich find im Internet nur teure dinger.
Hätte aber gerne eine etwas billigerer(max40-45 euro)
Habt ihr da ne Idee was ich da nehmen Könnte?

Mfg Jens


----------



## Flyfisher1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Such macht auch Klug


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Such macht auch Klug



Irgendwie kommen von dir fast nur Links auf deine eigene Seite oder bescheuerte Antworten. Empfinde ich für ein Forum kontraproduktiv und sehr störend. 

Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat.......


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Nun zum Thema:
Was willst du denn genau mit dieser Rute anstellen?
An was für einem Gewässer möchtest du die die Rute mit welchen Fliegen auf was für Fische verwenden?
Hast du Vorkenntnisse in Bezug auf die Fliegenfischerei?
Vorweg: In dem Bereich 40-45 Euro wird es echt eng.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Wildshark (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Da kann ich dir die Caliber von DAM empfehlen! In sämtlichen Klassen!!
Die sind gut und Preiswert!


----------



## FatShark (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



> Nun zum Thema:
> Was willst du denn genau mit dieser Rute anstellen?
> An was für einem Gewässer möchtest du die die Rute mit welchen Fliegen auf was für Fische verwenden?
> Hast du Vorkenntnisse in Bezug auf die Fliegenfischerei?
> ...



Deine Gegenfrage ist aber genau so kontraproduktiv und sehr störend. 
Er hat doch eine wohl sehr verständliche Frage Gestellt, oder nicht.

Er sich eine Rute zwischen 2,10 - 2,40 cm in Aftma 2/3 für max. 45 Euro.



> Was willst du denn genau mit dieser Rute anstellen?



Na Fischen gehen !!!



> An was für einem Gewässer möchtest du die die Rute mit welchen Fliegen auf was für Fische verwenden?
> Hast du Vorkenntnisse in Bezug auf die Fliegenfischerei?



Ist doch für seine Frage völlig unrelevant !!!

#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



FatShark schrieb:


> Deine Gegenfrage ist aber genau so kontraproduktiv und sehr störend.
> Er hat doch eine wohl sehr verständliche Frage Gestellt, oder nicht.
> 
> Er sich eine Rute zwischen 2,10 - 2,40 cm in Aftma 2/3 für max. 45 Euro.
> ...





Hast du schon bemerkt, dass es auch in einer Schnurklasse Ruten mit verschiedenen Eigenschaften gibt?
Will man mit einer Rute in einem kleinen Gewässer nur kleinste Trockenfliegen auf kurze Distanz präsentieren, oder soll man mit der Rute auch mal eine beschwerte Nymphe oder einen kleinen Streamer auf eine Distanz von 15 Meter servieren können?

Aber wenn du meinst, dass die Fragen nicht von Relevanz sind....

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mich an deinem Wissen über die alleskönnende Universal-Fliegenrute in Klasse 2/3 teilhaben lassen würdest.


----------



## xxrasixx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

hallo ich habe jezt noch nicht die grosse ahnung binn erst seit lezten jahr beim fliegenischen mein kumpel hat sich ein komplett set geholt bei 3 2 1 meins für 50 euro das wahr der totale schrott von der rute schlechte aktion über die rolle nur plastik bis hin zu schnur nur müll ich habe mir alles einzelnnd geholt die rute von ron thomson 7/8 wurde mir empfolen für anfänger als rolle habe ich eine balzer titan fly 27 €ca. neu und schnur habe ich von schimano kosten ca 29€ im laden ist im mom etwas teurer aber du hast spass beim angeln und ärgerst dich nicht am wasser über die 50€ die du für schrott bezahlt hast  und wenn du bei 3 2 1  meins mal schaust und vieleicht diesen monat und dann nächsten monat was holst hast du meiner meinung nach mehr davon mfg ralf


----------



## T2sCorp (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Also, vorweg erzähl uns bitte etwas über deinen Zielfisch, deinen Bach und deine Vorkenntnisse. Also für den Preis kann ich dir überhaupt keine Rute empfehlen. Warum denn so low budget? Man kann sich sicher bei Askari ein Komplettset bestellen. Allerdings darf man dann nicht aussuchen, welche Schnurklasse und welche Länge. Dass die kleinen Ruten in der Klasse 2-3 so teuer sind liegt daran, dass der Markt in diesem Bereich nicht sehr groß ist und Billiganbieter sich immer auf das Segment mit dem größten Potenzial konzentrieren.


----------



## T2sCorp (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Für wenig Geld, was sehr gutes:

Blank 6'6 2WT 2 teilig 29€
Korkgriff 5€
Rollenhalter 6€
Beringung 12€
Pinsel 0,25€
Lack 3€
Bindegarn 2,70

Summe: 57,95 € Plus Versand und Arbeit!

Gruß Alex


----------



## ArcticChar80 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Bei Brinkhoff gibts eine TFO-Rute in 7,6 Fuss und Klasse 3. Die ist von 120 auf 83,30 Euro runtergesetzt.Ist aber eine 2-geteilte. Normalerweise hat Brinkhoff keinen Schrott. Wenn du 33 Euronen mehr investierst, hast du etwas Gutes für den Anfang. Die Ruten sind glaub ich nicht die allerlangsamsten, aber für kleine Bäche sind die wie geschaffen. 
Hab selber eine Abelrute in 8 Fuss Klasse 3. Die benutze ich zum Streamern, Trockenfischen und Nympfen. Die ist für eine Dreier schon sehr schnell, nimmt es daher aber auch mit großen Fischen auf.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



xxrasixx schrieb:


> hallo ich habe jezt noch nicht die grosse ahnung binn erst seit lezten jahr beim fliegenischen mein kumpel hat sich ein komplett set geholt bei 3 2 1 meins für 50 euro das wahr der totale schrott von der rute schlechte aktion über die rolle nur plastik bis hin zu schnur nur müll ich habe mir alles einzelnnd geholt die rute von ron thomson 7/8 wurde mir empfolen für anfänger als rolle habe ich eine balzer titan fly 27 €ca. neu und schnur habe ich von schimano kosten ca 29€ im laden ist im mom etwas teurer aber du hast spass beim angeln und ärgerst dich nicht am wasser über die 50€ die du für schrott bezahlt hast  und wenn du bei 3 2 1  meins mal schaust und vieleicht diesen monat und dann nächsten monat was holst hast du meiner meinung nach mehr davon mfg ralf




Hol mal Luft beim Schreiben und setz ein paar Satzzeichen. Dann liest sich dein Post auch gleich viel einfacher


----------



## ArcticChar80 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

In dem Trööt scheint der Zickenkrieg ausgebrochen zu sein... lach
Immer nett zu einander sein ;-)


----------



## tommig (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> In dem Trööt scheint der Zickenkrieg ausgebrochen zu sein... lach
> Immer nett zu einander sein ;-)



Das ist hier im Board ja mal ganz was Neues :q:q


----------



## Bungo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Und das ganze Theater ohne Jirgel, Herrn Furrer und mich :vik:

Aber jetzt mal zur Rute.
Gegenfragen sind normalerweise auch sinnvoll, denn wenn er nur im feinen Nahbereich mit kleinen Trockenfliegen fischen will ists was anderes wie Streamerfischen auf 20m mit der 2/3er.


Dann der nächste Punkt.
Für 40-50€ wirst du nicht das bekommen was du suchst.
Die Beste Kohlefaser Bachrute die ich bis jetzt geworfen habe und auch selbst fische ist die Greys GRXI in #2/3 und 7' Länge.
Da jetzt ein neues Modell draußen ist sollte das Vorgängermodell für 90-100€ zu bekommen sein wenn du suchst oder einen kompetenten Händler zu Hand hast.
#2/3 ist was spezielleres als #5 wo man eher was für den Preis bekommen würde.

Jetzt kommt spätestens um 21 Uhr einer der sagt man bekommt gute Qualität auch für 25€ bei Ebay, aber im Endeffekt muss es jeder selbst wissen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## FatShark (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Hallo,


> Hast du schon bemerkt, dass es auch in einer Schnurklasse Ruten mit verschiedenen Eigenschaften gibt?
> Will man mit einer Rute in einem kleinen Gewässer nur kleinste Trockenfliegen auf kurze Distanz präsentieren, oder soll man mit der Rute auch mal eine beschwerte Nymphe oder einen kleinen Streamer auf eine Distanz von 15 Meter servieren können?
> 
> Aber wenn du meinst, dass die Fragen nicht von Relevanz sind....



Hallo, gehts noch ?
Ich würde gerne mal eine Rute sehen in Klasse 2/3 für den Preis wo da unterschiede drin sind.

Wer konkret nach einer kleinen feinen 2/3er fragt wird schon Wissen warum ! Es ist doch nicht jeder der fragt gleich ein Anfänger, oder weiß nicht was er macht !

Wenn einer mit ner 2/3er Fischen gehen will, wird er mit Sicherheit nicht die 12er Tungstennymphe damit Werfen wollen !

Muss man den immer erst alles umfragen um dann gglfs. auf irgendwas eine Antwort oder Empfehlung aus zu sprechen was letztendlich nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun hat.
Das ist genau das warum Threads immer wieder in andere Richungen auslaufen, weil keiner Präzise Antworten auf die Frage gibt.
Ja und genau das mache ich mit diesen Postings auch, ich gehe nicht auf seine Frage ein, sondern auf eine geschriebene Antwort, was leider auch aus meiner Sicht Falsch ist.
Aber leider ist das halt so in 90% aller Threads...


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



FatShark schrieb:


> Wer konkret nach einer kleinen feinen 2/3er fragt wird schon Wissen warum ! Es ist doch nicht jeder der fragt gleich ein Anfänger, oder weiß nicht was er macht !



Naja, da in der Überschrift "erste Fliegenrute" steht, würde ich schon davon ausgehen das er Anfänger ist...


----------



## Bungo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*



FatShark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal eine Rute sehen in Klasse 2/3 für den Preis wo da unterschiede drin sind.
> ...



Er hat zwar eine konkrete Frage gestellt, aber trotzdem halte ich auch Gegenfragen hier für sinnvoll.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, es steht *Erste Fliegen Rute* hier, und wenn er nahher irgend nen schlabbrigen 2er Stock am Wasser fischt will ich sehen wie er damit überhaupt nen Fisch größer als ein Moderlischen ordentlich drillt 
Dass er für den Preis überhaupt keine 2/3er bekommt sei mal so dahingestellt.




FatShark schrieb:


> Muss man den immer erst alles umfragen um dann gglfs. auf irgendwas eine Antwort oder Empfehlung aus zu sprechen was letztendlich nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun hat.
> Das ist genau das warum Threads immer wieder in andere Richungen auslaufen, weil keiner Präzise Antworten auf die Frage gibt.


Im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht, aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung als ehemaliger Mod in einem Großen Technikforum, dass in 95% allter Threads nunmal die Angaben fehlen oder unvollständig sind.
Und wenn er unbegrenztes Budget hätte würdest du sicherlich für den kleinen Gebirgsbach auch eine andere 2/3er empfehlen als für den durchschnittlich 1m tiefen Mühlgraben hinterm Haus.
Deshalb sollte man das wenigstens mal als Frage in den Raum stellen, auch wenn er wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr antwortet weil er denkt hier spinnen alle


----------



## Flyfisher1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Hallo, mal abgesehn davon, dass eine kleine Rute mit wenig Wurfgewicht, für einen Anfänger nicht gerade sonderlich gut geeignet ist, gibt es in dieser Ausführung, für kleines Geld, Nichts auf dem Markt, was das Kaufen lohnt. 

Und @ HardcoreFlyfisher, wurde das Thema hier nicht bereits ausgiebig behandelt, deshalb meine Empfehlung " mal zu suchen " . 
Wenn du das als bescheurt empfindest, so ist dir das unbenommen. Nur bin ich nicht der Erste hier im Forum, der die Suchfunktion empfiehlt. War vielleicht ein bisschen krass formuliert.
Links zu meiner Seite ganz einfach deshalb, weil manche Themen ziemliche langer Ausführung bedürfen und ich nicht gewillt bin, das alles doppelt und dreifach zu schreiben. oder hier zuviel Text rein zu pflastern.
Ich würde mir nie anmaßen deine Beitäge als bescheuert zu bezeichnen, aber mit Ahnungen ist das so eine Sache.
TL. der Ahnungslose


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Servus. Also von Snowbee kommt jetzt eine raus mit 1,8m und klasse 2-3 oder 3-4 .Steht beim Hiki auf der Homepage, allerdings hams da nen Fehler weils nicht genau angegeben ist welche Schnurklasse gebens einmal 2-3 und einmal 3-4 an. Ist ein neues Modell darum abwarten welche Schnurklasse jetzt wirklich zutrifft. Sobald Snowbee ausliefert werd ich mir mal eine genauer anschaun. Snowbee sollen allerdings recht gut sein Preis liegt bei 49€. Für nen kleinen Bach eine interessante Sache.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## fluefiske (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Hallo Jens,
ich möchte Dir als Anfänger von einer so kurzen und auch leichten Klasse abraten.
Diese Kombination ist was ganz spezielles und eher für später,wenn Du mehr Erfahrung im Werfen hast.
Eine gute Kombi wäre eine #5 Rute in ca.8' mit semiparabolischer Aktion und eine 6er Schnur,egal ob DT oder WF.Mit dieser kannst Du alles machen,von feinen Trockenfliegen über Nymphen bis Streamer.Du würdest die Schnur besser spüren und die Rute würde sich besser aufladen.
Überleg es Dir, und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast,mach einen Wurfkurs oder laß es Dir zeigen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Ich bräuchte auch Hilfe beim Rutenkauf:  
Und zwar möchte ich mir ne Fliegenrute der Klasse 5/6 zulegen. Kennt jemand die Snowbee Diamond Modell: 9.0ft #5/6, 3tlg., Gewicht: 104g? 

bzw welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Ruten und Rollen von j.h. Jürgen huber flyfishing-shop machen können? (Last Viking / 8'9" / 2,70m / #5 / 4-tlg)                                                              ​


----------



## Jens alias Carper (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Moin
Also ich habe mal überlegt mir die Dam Devilstick Fly in der Klasse 4-5 Zukaufen Länge ist 2.40m.Außerdem die Comoran Flycor mk als Rolle in Aftma 3-5. Meint ihr das das für den Anfang was Taugt.???

Mfg JEns


----------



## fluefiske (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Das sieht schon besser aus,denn sowohl die Klasse als auch Länge passt gut.Die Rolle ist für Dich im Moment eher egal,sollte nur genügend Platz für eine entsprechende Schnur haben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Jens alias Carper (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Ja an schnur hatte ich an ne 4-5 gedachtschwimmend ! BRauche ich backing?
Und was für Vorfächer würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Jens alias Carper (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Ach ja will auf Barch kleine Forellen ect Angeln:vik:


----------



## tommig (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Zum 100. Mal guckste hier: http://www.ralf-jessel.de/
In der Navigationsleiste auf Sachberichte und dann " lesen" 
Eine sehr schöne Seite für Einsteiger ( Interessierte ) und Fortgeschrittene #h


----------



## Bungo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Also ob, und welche 4er oder 5er Schnur passt musst du dann wenn du sowas im Netzt bestellst leider ausprobieren.
Ob du Backing brauchst...
Mal andersrum gefragt, wenn was draufpasst, warum nicht?
Ich hab auf meiner 2/3er gut 50m Backing, also mit Schnur und Vorfach 80-85m.
Man kann damit immer mal was unvorhergesehenes fangen.
Und 27m sind jetzt nicht soo viel. Du wärst nicht der Erste dem alles abgerissen ist weil er kein Backing für nötig hielt.

Wenn du eine 4/5er Rute willst kann ich eine Exori Magic Fly in 4/5 empfehlen. War auch meine Einsteigerrute, mit einer 5er Lee Wulff Triangle Taper war es eine gute Einsteigerkombo für mich.


----------



## Rolf Renell (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Fliegen Rute*

Hallo Jens ,
in deiner gewünschten Schnurklasse wirds für eine Neurute schwierig in angegebenem Preissegment.
Genannte Labels wie Greys und Snowbee bieten in der Tat hervorragende Ruten in diesen Längen im Preissegment zwischen 60,--100,-€ - es gibt anbieter die im grossen Stil möglichst preiswert bewusst knapp kalkulieren - das ist Philosophiesache und sicherlich nicht üblich.Oftmals sinds kleine Ruten wie die neue Snowbee Diomand 2-teilige Ruten (6ft. - #2/3) - dies macht nicht für jeden Sinn bezgl. Transportlänge zum Handling als auch für Händler falls Versand zum Tragen kommt ,(evtl. Sperrgut) ,leidliches Thema.Wenn dies kein Problem ist sicherlich dann eine schöne Rute,sind aber voraussichtlich erst in ein paar wochen lieferbar.
Praktikabel mit optimiertem Schnurgewicht sind diese Ruten alle,Empfehlungen wie sie hier ausgesprochen wurden in einer höheren Schnurklasse zu starten sind sicherlich eine Überlegung wert - der Spagat des Einsatzgebietes wird etwas höher.Performanceänderung je nach Taper dann durch Gewichtsoptimierung mit Schnur gut zu machen ,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------

